# Arturo Gatti



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

:cool02:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

text and render r good but bg is lacking and over all it look to plain


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I think everything looks perfect except the font.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

stop putting the photo filter over the render, it doesn't look right


----------

